
Show HN: Webrale.com – Cut your SEO crawling costs by 90%! - photonios
https://webrale.com
======
photonios
Hi all! The last few months we've been building Webrale as a cheaper
alternative to services such as Deepcrawl and Botify. We just launched our
beta which comes with 1 month of unlimited crawling.

Webrale crawls your website like Googlebot, helping you find broken links,
poor content, broken redirects etc.

We're expecting to launch publicly with a price point <$50/month for unlimited
crawling. We give all our users their own, dedicated bot and let them crawl as
much as they want. In the future we'll allow users to get their bot in a
specific location in the world, allowing them to crawl faster by being closer
to their website.

Looking forward for some feedback from the HN crowd :-)

